# More Border games



## joem (Mar 2, 2012)

This I sent to niteliteon when his ebay win did not arrive from me;

It seems that various items on a watch lists are being held and inspected at the border into the USA, then returned back to sender for better description to contents if needed. I clearly stated broken computer contents but it was not enough. This is the second package to have this happen to me. I'm did resend, luckily I know the post office clerk personally and he will resend it without extra charges. 

But I guess this is more added security or a need to know more about ewaste entering the country. Just be aware make sure descriptions match the contents.


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 2, 2012)

I think they're just picking on you :lol: 

I'm not worried, This was a purchase for charity, so My life is not going down the drain yet.

Tom C.

Edit to add:
You might bring it to feebays attention to see if they are aware of this type of situation.


----------



## Claudie (Mar 3, 2012)

They have passed the ridiculous point with all this safety and security. It interferes with honest peoples everyday ways of life. We need some freedom, we don't need our every moved watched, inspected, and judged.


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 3, 2012)

> We need some freedom, we don't need our every moved watched, inspected, and judged.


I fear that it's going to get much worse before it gets ANY better! :x Big Brother is watching! :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a very dear friend (Jack) that I met when he purchased some material from me online a few years back.Our relationship started with him purchasing a large mainframe backplane,that never arrived,although it showed online that it did arrive.In the course of 2 years after that,there were several other boxes,that mysteriously vanished.One of which I HEAVILY insured,and recieved the money from.I do not believe I have ever had a single item not show up to the buyer,however several never made it to Jack.We both called the local post office,and found an interesting piece of information.......the days that those packages had arrived in his town,there was an alernate carrier that day.Just makes me wonder how much other stuff people like this get away with.


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 3, 2012)

> Just makes me wonder how much other stuff people like this get away with.



Probably on heck of a lot more than we can imagine. And what's worse is we *all* pay for it!


----------

